# Upgrade Sempron 2800+ to Athlon 64 3200?



## cherrypicker

Hi Guys

I'm running a socket 754 sempron 2800+ 1.6 GHZ and want to upgrade to something a bit quicker. Can anyone please tell me if the Athlon 64 3200+ 2.2GHZ Socket 754 ADA3200AIO4BX is a compatible/suitable replacement.

Many thanks for you time.

In anticipation, Cherrypicker


----------



## wolfeking

we need to know what motherboard you are running to be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## daisymtc

I doubt if it worth upgrading


----------



## cherrypicker

Hi Guys thanks for getting back 

The motherboard is AMD socket AM2 ATX Abit KN9S. Your further advice would be welcome

Thanks. Cherrypicker


----------



## FuryRosewood

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-...5DD-/370558326282?pt=CPUs&hash=item5646ff560a

possibly an even better upgrade...for not too much more....i dont know if i would try stuffing a 6000+ in there, might be able to do a 5000+ but a 3200...i would not bother.

5000+ costs approximately 50 bucks on ebay, and 6000+ goes for about 60...so it depends on how much you want to spend...but id think the 4400+ for less than 30 bucks...steal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-ATHLON-...5CU-/380390517845?pt=CPUs&hash=item58910aac55

on sale...for one day, probably in the price range the best deal you can get.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Going from a Single-Core Sempron processor to an Athlon 4600+ Dual-Core is definitely worth $30 in my opinion.


----------



## StrangleHold

Think he need to get it straight. At first he says its a socket 754, then it changed to a socket AM2.


----------



## FuryRosewood

wow..yea no kidding, yes that...would make a difference... need to know if hes 754 or am2


----------



## cherrypicker

*OK I'm maybe a plum!*

Thanks for the humiliation lesson Guys  
In my ignorance I assumed the AM2 (which mine definitely is) was the same as 754. 
I think i stand corrected. I also think that the Athlon 754 chip comming from china is gonna get slung in the bin!. Good job it only cost me £4.95 freepost.

With my stupidity level well established I'd appreciate your advice on the best upgrade.

Keep up the good work people


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I would give the Socket 754 processor to local computer shop or to recycling rather than throw it in a landfill.  Everyone was new once and suffered from a lack of knowledge and the effects of it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

^ This, its still useful to have around...so give it to someone to use, its definately not trash, go pick up yourself a 4400 or 4600+ and enjoy a nice upgrade


----------



## cherrypicker

Good advice 2048megabytes. Thanks for stickin with the thread. Any advice on a proper upgrade for the AM2 socket on a Abit KN9 mother?


----------



## cherrypicker

Thanks too to furyrosewood. Would they be athlon 64 chips


----------



## StrangleHold

Well it will supports just about any AM2 Athlon 64. Just find the faster and best priced one you can.

These are the supported processors.
http://www.abit.com.tw/cpu-support-list/mb/nv_nforce4ultra_kn9.htm


----------



## FuryRosewood

id say anywhere from a 4400+ to a 5000+ would be adequate and not require much fussing, as well as being inexpensive, check ebay for pricing, their going to be your only bet right now.


----------



## cherrypicker

*Thank you all*

Many thanks Guys I knew you'de put me straight (sorry it took so long it must be the daft 2800+  )


----------

